# Narceus americanus growth rate?



## gambite (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a bunch of baby Narceus americanus millipedes. Anyone have an idea on how fast they will reach adult size? I have had them for almost 6 months now, and they are just starting to reach 1-2" in size.

Also, anyone have tips on how to keep them? I have had them in a medium Exo-Terra faunarium with ~3" of cocofiber. I mixed in some Aspen shavings a few months back, and they chewed it to shreds. I am currently testing some hardwood mulch (not sure if it has chemicals on it, so I put a few millis on it in a separate container). I give them some mixed veggies every other week or so (usually shredded broccoli, radish, and carrot). I use a PVC pipe-cap fitting for a water dish for the one larger milli I have in there; it is too tall for the babies to climb in, but he can get in easily. Is there a good way to get rid of the little gnats that come in with the moist veggies? And is calcium dusting necessary? I used to dust the food with calcium all the time, I havent recently because that stuff is expensive. Any ideas on the average lifespan on these guys? I had three adults, but after 6 months two had died (but not before leaving me the babies). Anyone have any adults they dont mind selling? I would love to get some more and keep them breeding.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 10, 2009)

There are two eastern Narceus that look nearly identical but have very different life spans and maturity rates. Where's your's from?


----------



## gambite (Apr 12, 2009)

I have no clue. I got them from a pet store, they were labeled only "American millipede". Stuck them together and they bred, so at least two of the three were the same species, and they all look like Narceus americanus, though one had noticeably thinner and darker orange stripes than the other two (and is the one that is still alive).


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 14, 2009)

If it's americanus they take about two years to reach adulthood, if it's annularis, three to five.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixxie (Jul 7, 2012)

How can you tell the difference between americanus and annularis?  I've always thought my girl was americanus because I've never heard of annularis.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 8, 2012)

They look very similar and are identified by dissection of the male gonopods. The collection location is an important clue since N. annularis is northern and the ranges don't overlap too much. Although they look similar, N. annularis usually has a darker body and more brightly colored red margins and you could probably tell the two apart from a good photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixxie (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine is from the south, but she has a darker body and brighter red than most pictures of N. americanus that I see.  Do the two species grow to different sizes?  I've read that N. americanus only grow to 4", but my girl is 1/8" away from 5".
I actually have some pictures of her in my gallery.  Would you mind looking at the pictures and telling me which species you think she is?  I would really appreciate it.  Her eggs just hatched so once they get bigger I'll have to find homes for some of them, and I want to give accurate information to the new owners.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 9, 2012)

From the south of what? Size isn't a factor for these two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixxie (Jul 9, 2012)

I found her in South Carolina.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 14, 2012)

It would be N. americanus then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 15, 2012)

How long do flamelegs take to maturity? I hear they grow relatively quick. How does their lifespan compare to N. americanus?


----------



## Pixxie (Jul 15, 2012)

I've read that they can reach maturity in 10 months.


----------



## SDCPs (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow. Where did you read that?


----------



## Pixxie (Jul 20, 2012)

I can't remember where I read it.  Let me see if I can find it again.

---------- Post added 07-20-2012 at 08:12 PM ----------

I can't find it.  But if I ever stumble across it again I'll make sure to post a link in this thread.


----------

